# WV snow... or should i say no snow



## stotts1 (Jan 4, 2010)

whats up with the eastern part of the state getting left out. everywhere else has been getting dumped on and the tri-state area isn't getting SQUAT. :realmad: 1/2 inch here, dusting there... uhhh could some please send some this way


----------

